# "Bobo" doesn't want to go home



## Ruthnski (Sep 20, 2005)

A young banded homing pigeon arrived 2 weeks ago and has taken up residence in my greenhouse (the wooden part). His band says NPC 04 UTC 738 9. We can't find the owner (who probably doesn't want him anyway) since that number band was issued to a breeder but he gave it to "somebody". We live in Maine but will be leaving for the winter in mid-October. Nice bird, healthy, flies OK. What do we do with him? Our options include releasing him near a small flock in town and giving him to a neighbor to be used to train his pointer for hunting. I think that would be traumatic and don't want to do it. Can't locate any Maine pigeon people.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Ruthnski,

Pigeonmama lives in Maine and might be able to help you out. Hopefully she will
see this post, I'll email her w/link to this thread!

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for letting the poor lost pigeon stay in your greenhouse.
Please, do not release the pigeon and do not it give for dog training.
We have members who successfully can locate owners and clubs. They will offer you advice as soon as they see your post.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Our Maine member lives in New Gloucester which is about 10 to 15 miles south-southwest of Auburn. Where in Maine do you live?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely do not release this pigeon to fend for itself. It sounds as if you have already done the research on the band and have come up empty. Is this some type of Tumbler pigeon .. just guessing that from the letters on the band?

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Most certainly that bird can come here !!! I just need to know where to go collect up my new child.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorrento, up the coast about a 100 miles. Take Hwy 1 out of Ellsworth until you pass Sullivan (the middle one; there's an East Sullivan and a West Sullivan as well) and then go a half mile and turn south. I'll Fedex you the gas money.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Don't you dare. Instead, just come to Maine and go with me to pick up the bird  If I can get an actual address, I'll look it up on mapquest, and go when it's convenient for the lady with the pigeon. Bird can stay here for ever.
Daryl


----------



## Ruthnski (Sep 20, 2005)

*What a great organization!!!!!!!*

I listed a lost pigeon needing a home this morning, and this afternoon he has a new home. Amazing!! And this is in MAINE, a state most people have never seen.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you very much for the good news! Things have a way of getting resolved quickly around here.LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ah,well, I was looking forward to a new face here. Hope whoever he went to will be a good pigeon parent.  
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Daryl,

I thought it was YOU who got the pigeon, now I'm wondering who got this bird....???


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That was my thought too.
I am sorry, Daryl. I know you would have provided a great home for this lost bird.
Would be nice to hear an update.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I would love to have him here, but haven't heard any thing, other than the message that he has a new home, hopefully with someone who will be kind, provide proper care,and enjoy this new feathered friend.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

All,

I just emailed and received a very quick response that, yes, she intends on giving the bird to our lovable and dear little Daryl. She has emailed Daryl but hasn't gotten a response yet. So everything's on track for a happy ending if only we can get 'em all communicating together.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
I never got an e-mailfrom her !! She can e-mail me at [email protected] if she'd like. Yippee !!! Only problem, I have to get to sleep, then get up at 3:45 tomorrow morning. Now too excited !!!  
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

WooHoo Daryl, I'm so happy for you--thought it was a match from the start and was just a hopin' and a prayin' that there was a misunderstanding!  

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl .. you are definitely =on= for this bird <LOL>! Lots of us have been acting behind the scenes here .. you are elected, duly vouched for, and all that remains are the arrangements! Do get that Pidgey guy from Oklahoma to come and help with the transfer if you can!

Also been meaning to ask you, Daryl, about people in Maine that could help ducks .. I have a wonderful and longtime internet friend also in Maine that I think you would greatly enjoy knowing .. let me know if you would like to "meet" Bunny. She's into just about any critter that needs help, but I mostly know her from my duck lists for the past 8+ years .. she and I have both been there for the whole time, and I know Bunny was there before me! She's also geese, chickens, parrots, pigeons .. whatever .. add a few dogs and cats, and you've got it.

Thank you, Daryl, for taking this one in.

Love Ya,

Terry

PS: Pidgey .. are you getting paid on the side for these geographical dissertations and driving directions .. <ROFL>!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Please give my e-mail address to Bunny. She can contact me any time. As to any one up here, I'll check with the rehabber. Boy, does she have a menagerie, and all so well taken care of. I don't know how she and her s/o do it all.
Daryl
Going after BoBo on Monday, hopefully.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so happy for you, Daryl, and for the little birdie. He will have a great home.
Great news.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BOY...I received an answer also, on an e-mail I sent to Ruthnski, and am SO HAPPY to hear Daryl is getting the lost homing pigeon!


----------



## Ruthnski (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sorry for the mixup*

Daryl and I are now in communcation. She is working all weekend and will come get Bobo on Monday. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------

